# Ouch!!



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is a pic from an e-mail I got regarding a bowhunting accident. I have omitted the name of the guide for privacy purposes. No wonder the hunter hired a guide, obviously not the sharpest broadhead in the quiver :lol: . I hope he gave the guide a good tip. I bet the guide is wishing the guy was shooting a mechanical :wink:

The story:

"Check out this picture of "......". He was guiding a bowhunter in Southern Utah this fall on an elk hunt. The guide was situated about 10 feet in front of the hunter and cow-called in a bull. As the guide turned his head back to give the hunter the yardage for the shot, the hunter had already pulled back his bow and let his arrow fly, not realizing that his arrow was right in line to hit the guide. The muzzy 100 grain fixed-blade broadhead sliced the guide's forhead wide open (as you will see in the pictures)!!!! I guess it could have been worse....but not much!!!"

The pic:










I bet this guy starts wearing orange when guiding.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

> I bet this guy starts wearing orange when guiding.


I don't know about that, but maybe he'll consider setting up BEHIND the hunter! :?

Looks like a little scratch to me. :roll: :wink:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

A little common sense and a little duct tape will fix anything.


----------



## callofthewild (Sep 7, 2007)

inflicted by an african swallow if i am not mistaken.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Postive proof that not every person out there deserves to carry a weapon, boy, they were both lucky is wasn't aimed a little lower.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

What MORON does that?!


----------



## GSPS ROCK (Sep 14, 2007)

Did he harvest his elk?


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

GSPS ROCK said:


> Did he harvest his elk?


Yep, bank shot.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

idiot with a bow said:


> [quote="GSPS ROCK":16twcvhe]Did he harvest his elk?


Yep, bank shot.[/quote:16twcvhe]

Did he call it though? Because you know if you don't call it, it don't count. :wink: 8)


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

jahan said:


> idiot with a bow said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="GSPS ROCK":4jmyirpj]Did he harvest his elk?
> ...


Did he call it though? Because you know if you don't call it, it don't count. :wink: 8)[/quote:4jmyirpj]
:rotfl: That is the funniest chit Ive heard in a while.


----------



## quakeycrazy (Sep 18, 2007)

And I thought that some of the people I have hunted with were stupid..... They're gonna have to transplant a piece of his [email protected]# to fill in that hole on his noggin'. -)O(-


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yet one more good reason to shoot the EPEK XC3 broadhead!

If the hunter would have been shooting our concealed blade head that wouldn't have hapend! :mrgreen:


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats why you should always carry a tube of superglue in your pack. Good thing they weren't rifle hunting. :shock:


----------

